# How many girls have you asked out?



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

might as well.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

A lot. If I have to guess 50+ in my lifetime.


Probably more though.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

None, well I kinda told one I liked her. But she ignored me.


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

Disarray said:


> None, well I kinda told one I liked her. But she ignored me.


Same


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

May as well ask "How many times have you played Russian roulette?"

0


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

jamesd said:


> A lot. If I have to guess 50+ in my lifetime.
> 
> Probably more though.


How many of those would you say rejected you? Just curious.


----------



## randomprecision (Aug 19, 2011)

Zero. But it's not rejection I worry about. It's acceptance.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

5. 3 accepted.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

A big, fat zilch. It wouldn't matter much if I were younger, but you can find my age on the sidebar.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

0


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Eleventeen. Maybe eleventyhundred. Many.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I've done it twice. The first girl said yes, but then rescinded less than a week later once she began to see how I really was socially. Second girl flat out rejected me. And there have been a few other times where I've made it known I was interested through my body language and mannerisms, but they failed to reciprocate any interest.

I wish that number was higher but you kind of have to build your way up to asking a person out. You can't just approach some random girl on the street and ask her out. Ok, technically you can, but I'm not that smooth.

I haven't really ever gotten past that "ice breaker" stage with very many girls to reach the point of asking them out.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I ask a new girl out every day. I'm a playa like that. 8)


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> May as well ask "How many times have you played Russian roulette?"
> 
> 0


:afr


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

au Lait said:


> I ask a new girl out every day. I'm a playa like that. 8)


 well damn...


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

shadowmask said:


> How many of those would you say rejected you? Just curious.


35ish. But I crush a lot so I can't help being drawn to girls who are simply too cute. It hurts the ego a bit still to be turned down even after all this time.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Nanners75 said:


> 3 so far. None have accepted.


I am surprised by the low numbers in here. I mean how are you going to actually find someone if you only ask out 2-3 girls in your entire lifetime?


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Nanners75 said:


> I'm not even 21 yet doggammit!! who said i was done asking girls out?:b


Good point. Keep asking away!


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

2.

I'd ask more, I just can't meet any.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I think I ask out about 5 girls or a little more but close to half of that I got turned down.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

0.

No plans on adding to that figure.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm planning on asking a girl in my class out tomorrow. I'm nervous as hell as this is only the third one (the first two ended in rejection) and the first time I've asked out anyone in years. Need positive reinforcement!


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

3


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

1... because she sort of asked me to... then she shot me down.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

0..im too anxious to do it,also i got fear of rejection..also i will feel embarassed if i get rejected.


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)

Zero.

I have excuses, but I've just begun to realize that they're bull****.

... Still not happening anytime soon.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Steve123 said:


> 1... because she sort of asked me to... then she shot me down.


What the.... why in the world would she do that?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

The Silent 1 said:


> What the.... why in the world would she do that?


Amusement I suppose. I was drunk enough that it didn't cut too deep, of course being drunk was the only reason I asked her anyway.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

randomprecision said:


> Zero. But it's not rejection I worry about. It's acceptance.


I think this needs to be quoted for truth. The whole prospect of going out on an actual *"DATE" *is very intimidating if you haven't done it before.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

A lot. Not enough though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bwidger85 said:


> A lot. Not enough though.


player.

:lol


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Steve123 said:


> Amusement I suppose. I was drunk enough that it didn't cut too deep, of course being drunk was the only reason I asked her anyway.


Wow, that's pretty mean spirited even if it was just a joke.


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

The Silent 1 said:


> I'm planning on asking a girl in my class out tomorrow. I'm nervous as hell as this is only the third one (the first two ended in rejection) and the first time I've asked out anyone in years. Need positive reinforcement!


Interesting, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

3.5

(the .5 was kind of a mutual thing, and it was long-distance, so in any case I think it only counts as a half.)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hundreds of girls most of them ignored me. I hate it.


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

1, I think. We were hanging out for a while but she thought we were going out as just friends. She shot me down when I revealed my true feelings for her.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

None.

Will be a long time before that changes.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

.5


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

0

That figure is permanent.


----------



## UnknownUser0011 (Mar 3, 2011)

The Silent 1 said:


> I'm planning on asking a girl in my class out tomorrow. I'm nervous as hell as this is only the third one (the first two ended in rejection) and the first time I've asked out anyone in years. Need positive reinforcement!


I am eager to know what happened :clap Please let us know when you get the chance. I hope she accepts. I would sure give us some positive reinforcement if so. :yes


----------



## UnknownUser0011 (Mar 3, 2011)

For Me, 0 :doh

To afraid of rejection. I am hoping to talk to and meet more girls since I will be starting my 2nd year of college in 2 weeks. I hope to build enough courage if I click with a girl over my time in classes and such. Because me just putting it off, as I age and keep procrastinating only makes it worse. But I am sure nervous as heck though when It comes to asking a girl out even if we click. The rejection feeling is still there when I am tempted to ask. ar


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

BoringBum said:


> Interesting, let us know how it goes!





NSGrid said:


> I am eager to know what happened :clap Please let us know when you get the chance. I hope she accepts. I would sure give us some positive reinforcement if so. :yes


It actually went well!  She said she couldn't do anything this weekend because she's going on this retreat our school is having, but she offered to give me her number so I'd say it was still a success. Our initial conversation went well and she seemed to really want to keep it going and really slowed up her walking. The thing is though I'm not sure when I should text her. I don't want to come off as desperate or anything.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> .5


excuse me? :|


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Resonance said:


> excuse me? :|


Sorry, .25.
:um


----------



## Gatt (Aug 6, 2011)

None and I'm not the only one by the looks of things.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

A (very) few, but not enough I guess.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Only 1. I'm too afraid of rejection to ask anyone out.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

huh said:


> Only 1. I'm too afraid of rejection to ask anyone out.


You miss 100% of the shots you don't take ~ wayne gretzy.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

0 times. I just don't like my chances.


----------



## Wall of Red (Jun 24, 2011)

I have asked out about 79 women but this is all over online dating so I don't know if that counts.


----------



## ZeroX4 (Feb 25, 2010)

Unfortunately, I've never really asked any girls out. The bad part is there have been plenty of opportunities to do so in situations where the girl was actually showing interest. I was always too scared to make a move, tho.

I'm looking to change this soon. It sucks.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Zero. It was out of the question in high school as I was too much of a pariah. I haven't even been able to make a friend since then and I'm not comfortable with the idea of asking out complete strangers.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

None. 

I'm waiting for them to ask me out. I suspect I'll be waiting quite awhile longer.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd love to try and talk to this woman who rides the same bus as me. I just don't know how to do it. She looks to be in her late twenties, but I've been wrong so many times about age. I work in the evening right now, so I'm getting off the bus as she gets on, although when I worked in the daytime, I think we shared a bus into town. The problem with even saying "Hi" to her is that she doesn't look at anybody, just looks down at the floor as she gets on and goes to the very back of the bus. I don't want to bother her, and I know that the daily commute is not the best place to try to converse with somebody, but how am I ever going to talk to any woman if I don't try? 

I get the feeling that she might be kind of a nervous person, as she keeps clenching her lips and jaw and moving them around in what looks like a nervous tic, although i could be wrong of course. She was a second late getting on the bus and the doors closed on her body, trapping her between them for a second before someone yelled at the driver to open them. She got in, and I was a millisecond away from smiling at her and saying something like "That was close!" as she passed me, but again, she didn't look at anybody. I also sit in the back, and the seats are sometimes very hot from the engine, so next time she sits in the back maybe I could say "Wow, these seats are warm" or something, just to break the ice. Does anyone have any advice for me?


----------

